# ألبوم ( استيقظي ) ماهر فايز 17



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2011)

​ 


​ألبوم 




استيقظي 




-=-=-=-=-=-=-=--=-=-=-
ماهر فايز 
الشريط الـ 17 
2011​



 



 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


الألبوم : استيقظي​ 
أداء: ماهر فايز​ 
عدد التراكات : 6 تراكات
جودة الصوت : CD Ripped @ 128 Kbps
حجم الملف : 58 ميجا​ 






 


MEDIAFIRE​


----------



## بولا وديع (23 مارس 2011)

*الله عليك ياميكى برافو عليك بجد**


مقولة اليوم

إبحث عن الإرادة في كل مكان ستجد نفسك دائما 
قادر على تخطي الصعاب في هذا الزمن المرّ*​


----------



## غصن زيتون (23 مارس 2011)

تعجز كلماتى عن شكرك مايكل

ربنا يباركك ويحفظ حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي بولا ع مرورك وكلامك الجميل

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي غصن زيتون ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى ليك يا ميكى
ربنا يعوض تعبك
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي بنت العدرا

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فادى محب (25 مارس 2011)

ألف شكر على مجهودك


----------



## Joseph2011 (25 مارس 2011)

حلو الموضوع جدا


----------



## elamer1000 (25 مارس 2011)

*رووووووووووووووووووووووووعه اخى*

*جارى التحميل*


*+++*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي ع مروركم
فادي وجوزيف والامير
ربنا يباركم​*


----------

